# Looking for rafting friends - Gunnison



## 47375 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi I have a ruby horse thief permit for July 23, 24, 25. We are a group of 4 women. Are you interested? Call me Beverly 618 1479


----------



## micronam (Apr 20, 2015)

I live in Golden and am always looking to get the boat out! 

I was thinking about doing a weekend trip down the Upper C this weekend including a night camping on the river Saturday night (meaning an early launch Saturday, I believe. Dogs are welcome - only a few rapids, so not a bad beginner run! I'm always happy to scout if you're more comfortable with that! 

Also, I have a Ruby/Horsethief and Westwater permit for August 28th-30th (and if you're comfortable) we MAY be losing a few boatmen if you'd like to join. 

Anyway, I'm looking for ladies to boat with, too! I've only found unreliable guys so far! Haha.


----------



## 47375 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi there. I may be interested in an Upper C float. And for sure the Ruby float. Do you have a raft? I have IKs. Need to work out the details with my teen.


----------



## 47375 (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh, and I am too familiar with unreliable guys. But would like to meet some rafting people, including guys, but so far no luck for an adventurous, fit and fun gal, like myself. I am comfortable with Class I, II, III in my IK. I can oar too but "lost" my raft in a "D"... Thinking about how to get a new raft, gotta start over.


----------



## micronam (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi, aprilbabs! 

Yea, I'm 100% on the Upper C this weekend. Unfortunately, the R/H and Westwater spots (if they open up) are for rafts that can carry gear. I'm at 928-699-0998. Hope to boat with you this weekend! 

-Laura


----------



## Skikbum66 (Apr 5, 2014)

I am on the Ark. a lot. Will be at Rancho del Rio Aug. 19-23. Also running a 14' AIRE. You are welcome to join us. Escalate to Whitewater is nice run. Nice hiking and camping spots. I know this is Betty Buzz, and I'm a guy,but we are all boaters. 


Rich


----------



## micronam (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm running Browns on the 16th - I've only done it twice, so don't prefer to be a one boat trip, so would anyone like to join? 928-699-0998

-Laura


----------



## bluebird (Jul 1, 2014)

I should check mountainbuzz more often! Thanks for all of the replies, guys! I'm sorry I had conflicts the 16th. But, I am around the weekend of Aug 21 and would love to float the ark! I am also around for Aug 28-30 and can haul a lot of gear, so keep me in mind!

What is westwater like at low water? It may be above my skill set, since I'm a newbie. I am comfortable up to III, but still need some practice time on the oars to be confident with making big moves. After watching some youtube videos of Westwater (at high water), I'm a bit intimidated!

Any interest in Browns or the upper or lower Gunnison on the 14th or 15th? I will put in for a R/H permit for Sept, if there is any interest. It looks like there are still launches available. I can also make it to the upper C in Aug/Sept. 

Just to be upfront and (hopefully) not seem unreliable, I am trying to catch a fire assignment for August or September. I need to make some cash! So, if I get a call, I'll have to drop plans and go for two weeks. I am very excited to meet some new rafters and float some new areas! But, if I get an assignment, sorry, it'll take priority. I wish I knew if and when, but I'm just "in line" and have to take it as it comes.

Theresa


----------



## Trout Scout (Aug 27, 2015)

*Ruby Horsetheif*

Hello Theresa, 

We have a permit for the Ruby Horsetheif next week. Plenty of spots still open so your dog can even go. We will be launching wed am and taking out friday afternoon. So far we have 4 gals and 2 guys going. 2 boats and a IK. 
Im new to the river but my wife has been a boater for a long time. We are all easy going fun peeps. Feel free to ask some questions,


----------

